# Philips spot globes



## pinefamily (Jun 14, 2016)

There have been rumours around about Bunnings no longer stocking the Philips brand spot globe. The photo shows my local store. Another was the same, so we went to 2 others in Adelaide and bought the lot. 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey Darren, you know production/importation stopped 2(?) years ago when the govt banned incandescant globes,we have been living on stockpiles which are fast running out.
Buy every one you see
Cheers Rick


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 14, 2016)

That might explain the reply I got from Philips Australia: contact the Philips distributor. :?

- - - Updated - - -

So we have a stockpile now, but what's the replacement globe?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jun 14, 2016)

Everything is going led so there will be an led version, fluoro and led don't give enough heat that's why I went with heat radiator/panels on recent enclosures I built. high up front cost but amount I spend replacing globes on my other snakes enclosures...


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 14, 2016)

I have heard that some halogen globes give off enough heat, but from my own experimenting, I have yet to find one that does.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 14, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> That might explain the reply I got from Philips Australia: contact the Philips distributor. :?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So we have a stockpile now, but what's the replacement globe?



that's the scary part....compact globes might supply "equivalent lighting " but DO NOT supply heat which is what we as reptile keepers need


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 14, 2016)

So if I understand this correctly, once the stockpile is gone, our only alternatives for spot heat via lighting will be the extremely overpriced bulbs sold in pet shops? I would imagine the ban of manufacture and importation would extend to those too, yes? And does this extend to Mercury vapour bulbs?


----------



## jsmith (Jun 14, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> There have been rumours around about Bunnings no longer stocking the Philips brand spot globe. The photo shows my local store. Another was the same, so we went to 2 others in Adelaide and bought the lot. View attachment 318397
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


i was in bunnings a couple of weeks back and they had plenty!! maybe i need to make a stock pile of these bulbs. i find the only ones i need are the 60w. or it might be time to put the bulbs on dimming thermostats so i can use larger bulbs 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> So if I understand this correctly, once the stockpile is gone, our only alternatives for spot heat via lighting will be the extremely overpriced bulbs sold in pet shops? I would imagine the ban of manufacture and importation would extend to those too, yes? And does this extend to Mercury vapour bulbs?


not sure about the MVB's but all other incandescent globes are banned

- - - Updated - - -



pinefamily said:


> I have heard that some halogen globes give off enough heat, but from my own experimenting, I have yet to find one that does.



I have 1 enclosure that runs a GU10 downlight and get good temps


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 15, 2016)

My local Masters has cartons full of Phillips incandescent globes. Probably why they are broke! And dont forget those party globes too! They work just as well. Look out for the Crompton brand too for a cheaper option (but still does the same job).


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 15, 2016)

What wattage is that, Rick?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks pine family! I just bought 16 2 packs of 100w but could only find 1 packet of 60w. Bunnings in narrabeen still has 100w globes if anyone local is panicking!!!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 16, 2016)

bunnings aren't the only ones who stock them .... there are other places who BTW ARE CHEAPER .


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 16, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> bunnings aren't the only ones who stock them .... there are other places who BTW ARE CHEAPER .



Care to share what places you're talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 16, 2016)

Coles, Big W, Mitre10, True Value Hardware, Wide World of Lights, IGA and Kmart are some more I've bought from in the past (last 2 years)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 16, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> What wattage is that, Rick?



50w + 2' UV tube in a 4' wooden enclosure for 1 of my centrals


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2016)

I've used 50w GU10 globes in the past with a ceramic adaptor but wasn't confident in the adaptors as one unscrewed apart once as I was replacing a globe. I've stopped using again now but might be an option down the track, but would prefer to change out the whole fitting.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 17, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Coles, Big W, Mitre10, True Value Hardware, Wide World of Lights, IGA and Kmart are some more I've bought from in the past (last 2 years)


For some time now, Coles, Woolworths, and Big W here in SA haven't had the Philips spot globes. The brands they do have don't have a comparable product unfortunately.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Norm said:


> I've used 50w GU10 globes in the past with a ceramic adaptor but wasn't confident in the adaptors as one unscrewed apart once as I was replacing a globe. I've stopped using again now but might be an option down the track, but would prefer to change out the whole fitting.


Don't use adaptors,use a 1 piece ceramic base


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> Don't use adaptors,use a 1 piece ceramic base


In GU10?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 17, 2016)

Norm said:


> I've used 50w GU10 globes in the past with a ceramic adaptor but wasn't confident in the adaptors as one unscrewed apart once as I was replacing a globe. I've stopped using again now but might be an option down the track, but would prefer to change out the whole fitting.



The adapters (e27 to GU10) sold by a big reptile gear seller based in Sydney are downright dangerous ..... definitely not up the task and IMO a fire hazard. (Having plastic components that soften/melt and smoulder .... bad news if you aren't home when it fails).


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Norm said:


> In GU10?


yeah,check this pic..


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 17, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> For some time now, Coles, Woolworths, and Big W here in SA haven't had the Philips spot globes. The brands they do have don't have a comparable product unfortunately.



So I should buy a couple of pallet loads and sell them off to South Australia for a small profit!


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 17, 2016)

At least wait until I clean out all of the other retailers.


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> The adapters (e27 to GU10) sold by a big reptile gear seller based in Sydney are downright dangerous ..... definitely not up the task and IMO a fire hazard. (Having plastic components that soften/melt and smoulder .... bad news if you aren't home when it fails).



The ones I used weren't plastic, I wouldn't ever use plastic, they were ceramic. And I got them from an electrical wholesaler from memory, not a reptile retailer.


----------



## Dragon_77 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry l had to delete this post.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 19, 2016)

Norm said:


> The ones I used weren't plastic, I wouldn't ever use plastic, they were ceramic. And I got them from an electrical wholesaler from memory, not a reptile retailer.



Yep .... I agree. 

I bought the set of 4 from them and only discovered they were dodgey when I opened the package ..... contacted the vendor and was told they are fine , so tested one with a 50W GU10 , and within 30mins I could smell smouldering and I noticed the light was drooping.... contacted them again and was promptly fogged off with return them and we'll give a credit less the shipping. They still sell them  .... obviously couldn't care less about the safety issues of selling such a dodgey and dangerous product. I no longer buy from them.

Since sourced all ceramic GU10 adapters but not used them yet.


----------

